# Comment enlever le pare feu pour accès amule



## veronike15 (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'arriver au Luxembourg et utilise depuis quelques jours numéricable comme fournisseur d'accès. Le pack que j'ai choisi indique qu'un antivirus et firewall sont incorporés.
J'utilise amule  et cela affecte énormément ma vitesse de connection si je veux surfer à côté, et je vois que kad est derrière un parefeu et en plus je suis en low id..

Bref, je suppose qu'il faut que le parefeu intégré au pack soit enlevé.. c'est juste ? si oui.. je ne vois pas comment faire.. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup !!

Véro


----------



## veronike15 (25 Mars 2009)

J'ai envoyé ce message hier et je galère pour trouver une réponse... malgré tous les posts::


veronike15 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'arriver au Luxembourg et utilise depuis quelques jours numéricable comme fournisseur d'accès. Le pack que j'ai choisi indique qu'un antivirus et firewall sont incorporés.
> J'utilise amule  et cela affecte énormément ma vitesse de connection si je veux surfer à côté, et je vois que kad est derrière un parefeu et en plus je suis en low id..
> ...


----------

